# caiman encloser advice!



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, my caiman is growning fast and I'm looking to extend the water area in the enclosure wich is currently a 4' x 2' mixing tub.

My question is...do you think if I made a very sturdy wooden frame with a base on it I could use pond liner in it, and have this as my water area? Bearing in mind my caiman set-up is up stairs directly above my living room? 

How strong is pond liner? Will it matter that the water is warm ( i keep my caimans water at 29 ), does anybody else git something like this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

ChopChop said:


> Hi, my caiman is growning fast and I'm looking to extend the water area in the enclosure wich is currently a 4' x 2' mixing tub.
> 
> My question is...do you think if I made a very sturdy wooden frame with a base on it I could use pond liner in it, and have this as my water area? Bearing in mind my caiman set-up is up stairs directly above my living room?
> 
> How strong is pond liner? Will it matter that the water is warm ( i keep my caimans water at 29 ), does anybody else git something like this?


I wouldnt personally as if the caiman does scratch at the bottom or the sides it could rip


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> I wouldnt personally as if the caiman does scratch at the bottom or the sides it could rip


Yeah I was thinking that.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Hi, my caiman is growning fast and I'm looking to extend the water area in the enclosure wich is currently a 4' x 2' mixing tub.
> 
> My question is...do you think if I made a very sturdy wooden frame with a base on it I could use pond liner in it, and have this as my water area? Bearing in mind my caiman set-up is up stairs directly above my living room?
> 
> How strong is pond liner? Will it matter that the water is warm ( i keep my caimans water at 29 ), does anybody else git something like this?


of course I don't keep any caiman (yet) I 100% would not use pond liner it will get scratched sooner or later and your be in trouble (flood) if i was you maybe make the wood frame very strong and board it with MDF or something similer then you can paint it with G4 pond paint (i think its called) this will be stronger than covering it with pond liner. or could you just buy a pond?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

ChopChop said:


> Yeah I was thinking that.


What if you lined it in like car under sealent and then put yauht varnish over it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> of course I don't keep any caiman (yet) I 100% would not use pond liner it will get scratched sooner or later and your be in trouble (flood) if i was you maybe make the wood frame very strong and board it with MDF or something similer then you can paint it with G4 pond paint (i think its called) this will be stronger than covering it with pond liner. or could you just buy a pond?


I wouldnt use MDF, it has a glue inside it which is toxic and if it gets wet it just disolves


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not to keen on using loads of chemicals, ill just keep lookin for a large tub that will fit in the set up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

ChopChop said:


> I'm not to keen on using loads of chemicals, ill just keep lookin for a large tub that will fit in the set up.


No I wouldnt be either, I will see what I can think of and let you know


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Jaggers said:


> I wouldnt use MDF, it has a glue inside it which is toxic and if it gets wet it just disolves


yes it would but if covered correctly with pond paint it works and lasts, shop near me used it for koi carp ponds which was made over 2 years ago and still going strong


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> No I wouldnt be either, I will see what I can think of and let you know


Someone said make the wooden frame and fiber glass it ??


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

ChopChop said:


> Someone said make the wooden frame and fiber glass it ??


That could work but the fibre glass does still have a resin in it, not sure if it would be safe, also if that gets scratched then you will have thin strands of glass in the water area


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Someone said make the wooden frame and fiber glass it ??


that will also work as thats what some prefab ponds are made from.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah fiber glass would work and I know it used on ponds but is it dear?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm unsure as never used it but ebay has it for sale


----------



## MontyPython (Jan 3, 2008)

you could tile it and seal all joints with aquarium silcone?


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

The only thing I would recommend is to run a sump system with whatever you decide, that way you can keep all the heaters and filters separate, it is also easier to drain the main area for cleaning


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

what size enclosure have you got?


----------



## tambo (Sep 22, 2010)

*croc enclosure*

try looking into a koi vat from ebay thats what we use seb in the new enclosure,,,,,


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

it will just bust the liner with her claws... 

get a preformed pond they are strong and light and you can get them in any shape and size


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you considered the weight of the water? I met a man who kept koi on the first floor of his house until his ceilings collapsed.


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

well it wouldnt have to be big and dont for get you have a bath full of water so if you spred the weight out it should not be to bad


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Id never risk using liner (it will/could tear) or boards with sealant, or boards then tiled... theres just too much of a risk of leaks!

Id rip up the floor of the room, add extra supports to your rafters, then build a sturdy purpose built frame to take (and support!) a preformed pond. 

At least that way you can be _sure_ it wont fall through the ceiling - and it wont leak! : victory:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

is the construction of the enclosure not covered by dwa conditions? I dont have one (obviously) but I always believed that the habitat you provide for dwa was part of the conditions of having the licence - am I wrong.

I also wondered this as I was in a rep shop recently and they have a dwarf caimen in an aquarium in the shop - did not have a lock on or a secure lid - just a normal aquarium


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> is the construction of the enclosure not covered by dwa conditions? I dont have one (obviously) but I always believed that the habitat you provide for dwa was part of the conditions of having the licence - am I wrong.
> 
> I also wondered this as I was in a rep shop recently and they have a dwarf caimen in an aquarium in the shop - did not have a lock on or a secure lid - just a normal aquarium


To be honest, as long as the enclosure is not a public liability risk and your not obviously a fool - you'll be granted the licence. 

(for my council at least) there are absolutely no requirements or guidelines regarding how the enclosures are made or what they are made out of - i was surprised to be honest!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> To be honest, as long as the enclosure is not a public liability risk and your not obviously a fool - you'll be granted the licence.
> 
> (for my council at least) there are absolutely no requirements or guidelines regarding how the enclosures are made or what they are made out of - i was surprised to be honest!


really - would have thought that a secure and reliable enclosure would be a minimum requirement


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, cheers for the comments, the weight shouldn't be to much of a problem as my enclosure is spred over 7 Joyce rite where they meet the brick work they are sat on. Preferably im looking at a mold/tub 3ft x 4ft so it fits in the encloser therfore I'm not altering the set-up and security so won't need a second inspection. I think the carp ponds are good idea ill look now.

Cheers
Seb


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> really - would have thought that a secure and reliable enclosure would be a minimum requirement


Well, every viv has to be locked and that has to be contained within a locked room - as thats a public liability requirement. But the council dont actually mention this or have any specific guidelines in place. 



ChopChop said:


> Hi, cheers for the comments, the weight shouldn't be to much of a problem as my enclosure is spred over 7 Joyce rite where they meet the brick work they are sat on. Preferably im looking at a mold/tub 3ft x 4ft so it fits in the encloser therfore I'm not altering the set-up and security so won't need a second inspection. I think the carp ponds are good idea ill look now.
> 
> Cheers
> Seb


Sounds good!!:no1:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

what size is your enclosure mate? il be applying for dwa in a couple of month? fingers crossed it all goes smoothly


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I had a look about and found this website hopefully you'll find something of use on there  .

Just click right here


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi, when custom making large fish tanks (1000gal+ us), myself and lots of members on monsterfishkeepers used plywood, then epoxy it with boat builders epoxy and then varnish it over to seal it off... very strong, very robust, very sealed...

if not custom... then plastic koi vats???


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

ermgravy said:


> Hi, when custom making large fish tanks (1000gal+ us), myself and lots of members on monsterfishkeepers used plywood, then epoxy it with boat builders epoxy and then varnish it over to seal it off... very strong, very robust, very sealed...
> 
> if not custom... then plastic koi vats???


I'll look into that thanks


----------

